# Megasquirt with trigger wheel 60-2 stock ??



## mascolo99 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi I realize that my hall in my agg engine has only a window, so I can not use it. Instead I only could use the internal trigger wheel I measure it and it is 60-2 is there someone with similar engine running megasquirt?

thanks


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Is this the hall in the distributor? Some people have modified it so there are 4 windows, then you can use it.
It is possible to use the 60-2 crank sensor, but I've never done it, you can start with the MSExtra manual section for VR sensors.
http://www.msextra.com/manuals...#vrin


_Modified by xr4tic at 11:39 AM 8-30-2008_


----------



## mascolo99 (Aug 12, 2008)

yes is a distributor with only one window !!!
Thanks all people ho help me, next week VR sensor and continue the proyect.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (mascolo99)*

I've run it on VR6's before, it's no problem with a V3. Just use the stock vr circuit and use vroutinv with both pots fully ccw.


----------



## mascolo99 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok great! need_a_vr6 I will use the lm1815n because I have the v2.2, but it should work.
But I don´t know if is a vr because on the manual of the car there are 3 pins for this sensor and it says that one it has 12v for power.

Your sensor had 3 wires too?, I know that one is the shield and the others?
this is my sensor plug 








and on this post http://images.google.com.ar/im...a%3DN
he says is a hall but works like a vr ,, ehh?? It is a miracle!
thanks




_Modified by mascolo99 at 7:16 AM 8-31-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (mascolo99)*

If one truly has 12v power, it's a hall. I know the ABF uses a hall sensor on the crank, other non-us motors could have as well.


----------



## mascolo99 (Aug 12, 2008)

ok so I should follow the same as dizzy, if I have no reading put the 1K resistor ??
thanks vr6 you are the best!


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Which sensor is this? Looking at the diagram you posted earlier, I'm guessing it's either B33 (hall) or B54 (VR, if I'm reading the number correctly)
A VR sensor has 3 pins, one ground for the shielding, and 2 for the signal: signal + and signal -
What kind of motor do you have? Does it have a cam sensor of any sort? Seems odd that it looks like it has 2 hall sensor and a VR sensor.










_Modified by xr4tic at 1:37 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Nevermind, answered my own question.
B33 is the Vehicle Speed Sensor, B54 is the crank sensor
http://www.autoelectric.ru/aut...r.htm


----------

